# Early season riding in AU



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was SHOCKED by the Youtube comment 

"why cant you land anything you shit cunt"

lol

good times down under


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I was SHOCKED by the Youtube comment
> 
> "why cant you land anything you shit cunt"
> 
> ...


Shitcunt is used to address friends "down here". Its probably one of his shitcunt mates lol.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

fucken shitcunts lol


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL theyre everywhere


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ohh and btw to the OP, fairly certain a reason you shitcunts weren't landing alot of tricks at the start was your take off looked really off balance, in the backseat a lot. Also when u land u gotta bend those knees baby, straight leg ain't gunna cut it!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Ohh and btw to the OP, fairly certain a reason you shitcunts weren't landing alot of tricks at the start was your take off looked really off balance, in the backseat a lot. Also when u land u gotta bend those knees baby, straight leg ain't gunna cut it!


Good advice from shitcunt ^ up there.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

new edit: July at Perisher 2012 with Cam and Torin - YouTube


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool riding that place looks wide open. 
Man there are side hits everywhere just reinforced to me that I need to work on finding any side hit to work on my 3's. You guys blasted off anything with an incline. Good to watch to show me what I need to step up this season.


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

nice edit!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The landing off that kicker looks uphill :laugh:

Dude, that's worse than a flat landing :thumbsup:


----------



## h0z (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn i love Blue cow!! my bf was hitting that little kicker after the early starter fence too! i tried it a few times.. but just ate shit! haha need to work on my landings next year! nice video guys!


----------

